# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Giao Diện|Thiết kế... >  tạo block để dăng bài viết trong nukeviet

## lrocre

các bạn chỉ mình tạo cái block hay modules để phân loại bài viết trong bộ mã nguồn nukeviet ( giống như tạo box để phân loại bài viết trong các website vây đó) mình mới sử dụng à . mong các bạn giúp đỡ

----------


## pingmax

các bài viết được đăng ở module news. bạn chỉ việc tạo 1 chuyên mục mới rồi chọn chuyên mục khi đăng bài là được mà.

----------

